# Places to buy leather boot in Bay Area, CA?



## LeoLi4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello All, I just got hired today and need to buy a new pair of black leather boots with steel toe.  Does anyone know where I can buy one in the bay area. I know I can properly find a better deal online, but I really want to try them on before I buy it.  Any suggestion?  Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2010)

Banner Uniform Center
345 9th Street
San Francisco, CA 94103
(between Harrison and Folsom Streets)


----------



## LeoLi4 (Jan 13, 2010)

cool thanks man.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a uniform shop in Redwood City and another in San Jose. It's been awhile since I've been up there, so forget the names. There aren't that many in the bay area, though... I think there's a Butler's somewhere, too (either SF or SJ)


----------



## HasTy (Jan 13, 2010)

They are not a uniform shop but wally world has some decent black boots with steel toes and are not bad priced....and heaven forbid they may not be name brand...


----------



## LeoLi4 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the help guys.  I checked out a few on the uniform stores but they don't really carry boots with steel toe.  I end up went to sears and picked up a pair of CAT boots.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 14, 2010)

Gall's may still have a store in SF near the 22nd St. Caltrain station.


----------



## LeoLi4 (Jan 19, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Gall's may still have a store in SF near the 22nd St. Caltrain station.



I went there also, but couldn't find what I need.  But the one I went to is on Ceaser Chavez or Army st.


----------



## Jackburden (Jan 29, 2010)

If you're buying boots, my advice is to go for the bigger size if you're in between two. Boots that are even a little too tight can be horrible over the course of a day, as your feet try to expand. Also, think about what kind of socks you'll be wearing with them - I use wool socks, even in the summer, as they are uch better than cotton when your feet inevitably get sweaty.


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 15, 2010)

I know that the OP has solved his concern but I wanted to make a suggestion for online.  I just purchased a pair of 5.11 boots from http://lapolicegear.com and not only got a great deal but the boots are far more comfortable than I had expected.  I bought these http://www.lapolicegear.com/5taat8wasizi.html and was happy to see wide sizes offered. The free socks were great as well and my experience so far is everything is light, comfortable and not too hot. I bought some tactical pants as well that are great when I am on my motorcycle.

I ended up placing another order for 2 more pairs of pants and a few other items.  Both time I got the free shipping and will get the free promo hat and mug, etc. And the boots had 4 free pair of the moisture wicking socks which is a $40 value. If your in the market or will be soon give them a try. If you don't like they also have free return shipping. How can you go wrong?


----------

